# Men...who is single?



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Was talking to a girlfriend of mine today, just jabbering on the phone. She lives in Los Angeles and said finding a decent man is difficult. I said its a HUGE city...why so hard? She said she has no clue and thought about going to a dating website. I said let me poke around where I hang out and see what I can find and if any seem appropiate for her..I will give her the link to this thread. But ya gotta go thru me first cuz she is my friend and I wanna vet ya first. 

So....who is single? 40's to 50's. Kids ok but doesn't mind an extra pair. Has security, with a full time job. Owns their own home or is making payments on their own home? Doesn't see women as just a pussy for a short time but wants a lasting relationship and doesn't mind starting off SLOW. No boozers or druggies either. Can be spiritual but not hard core ___________(insert religion here). Likes to laugh, takes care of himself, isn't obese or a bone rack..a nice in between average sorta guy. Tactful, honest, discreet. In short..someone all women look for that have the same qualifications.

About her:
Stunning. Dark hair, green eyes, tannish during the summer. Not fat. No skinny. Curvy. Peaceful but can have a temper. Loves animals. Spiritual but no particular faith I believe. 

That's all you need to know for now.

Step right up. Post a little about yourself and a pic too if you have one. I will send her the link..IF this thread doesn't turn into something I don't want her to see, lol.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

"can have a temper"

I'm too old, but, I'd be all like "no way".


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> "can have a temper"
> 
> I'm too old, but, I'd be all like "no way".


Not a temper that is screeching and yelling. Just able to stand up for herself if pushed. How old is too old??? 40 to 55? Maybe I should up the ante.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Maybe I should send her to plentyoffish. But I thought I would try here, first. PoF is all strangers to me. Can't vet who I haven't ever posted alongside of, now can I?


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Feb 28, 2015)

Little old matchmaker Gracie.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > "can have a temper"
> ...


I am taken.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Little old matchmaker Gracie.


I'm good at it, too.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Then wtf are you doing posting in the thread? Jeez. Got my hopes up there, bubba. 

Well..you can help me vet, ok?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

NO KISS AND TELLERS either! Or liars. No cheaters. An all around gentleMAN. You know..MAN. That's who I want for her. A MAN that's classy. Like she is.

I know some have to be here. Hard to find cuz they stay so quiet and don't brag about sex, size of penises, butt sex, bisexual, etc.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 28, 2015)

I nominate Statistikhengst  His only drawback is being a Democrat. Some good woman might screw his head on straight.


----------



## hjmick (Feb 28, 2015)

Where in Los Angeles?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> I nominate Statistikhengst  His only drawback is being a Democrat. *Some good woman might screw his head on straight.*


Or screw his brains out.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> NO KISS AND TELLERS either! Or liars. No cheaters. An all around gentleMAN. You know..MAN. That's who I want for her. A MAN that's classy. Like she is.
> 
> I know some have to be here. Hard to find cuz they stay so quiet and don't brag about sex, size of penises, butt sex, bisexual, etc.


I have a son that needs to be wed and bred.

Does your girl fish?

Can she cook?

Oh, and I raised him, he's a bit messy.

Can she clean and organize?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> I nominate Statistikhengst  His only drawback is being a Democrat. Some good woman might screw his head on straight.


Stat is handsome. A man. Loves his daughter. Great daddy. But...he is in Germany. And he has a lady friend already. But he is too ornery and uses the C word. That will not suffice. All my friend has to do is click on names to read past posts. He will not pass even though I think he is a good guy in general.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> I nominate Statistikhengst  His only drawback is being a Democrat. Some good woman might screw his head on straight.



Might enjoy screwing his brains out provided she could find any buried in all that whale shit twixt the ears.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 28, 2015)

What, exactly, does your friend have to offer?  Anything?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > NO KISS AND TELLERS either! Or liars. No cheaters. An all around gentleMAN. You know..MAN. That's who I want for her. A MAN that's classy. Like she is.
> ...


Dayum. How old ARE you? And no...she does not fish. She might though, with the right GENTLEMAN.

Think...Jackie Kennedy classy, my friend. And looks to kill for. Personally, I think she is having probs with finding a decent guy cuz they think she won't go out with them. Kinda like asking the prettiest girl to the prom and feeling hesitant to ask.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

S.J. said:


> What, exactly, does your friend have to offer?  Anything?


Love.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

hjmick said:


> Where in Los Angeles?


Actually, San Bernadino.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > I nominate Statistikhengst  His only drawback is being a Democrat. Some good woman might screw his head on straight.
> ...


Stat can be retrained to act nice.


----------



## hjmick (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Where in Los Angeles?
> ...




No wonder she can't find a man... San Berdoo? Sheesh... LOL


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


lol. He IS nice. Just has some issues on certain things..like most of us. If he was not in Germany...I would seriously consider him worthy of vetting further. I already know enough about him but not ENOUGH, dig? But..can't fix where he lives.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I'll be 66 tomorrow, but I already have a GF.

If she is as pretty as you say, and any kind of woman, she could mould my son like putty.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

hjmick said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


Maybe if she found the right guy that was stable, had a place of his own or is even renting but steady job or even semi retired, she would consider moving to be nearer to him. But that is WAYYYYYYY far in the future. Right now..just finding someone normal, ya know? Seeing the shit go down here between a few people...oy. But...I have faith that normal, decent, unmarried/divorced/widowed MEN are here. I just gotta find them. Or lure them out. And if some show up..then yep. Link goes in email.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


I can't vet your son. He doesn't post here. How old is he, anyway? 
Have him join. Post. Show a pic.


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> So....who is single? 40's to 50's. Kids ok but doesn't mind an extra pair. Has security, with a full time job. Owns their own home or is making payments on their own home? Doesn't see women as just a pussy for a short time but wants a lasting relationship and doesn't mind starting off SLOW. No boozers or druggies either. Can be spiritual but not hard core ___________(insert religion here). Likes to laugh, takes care of himself, isn't obese or a bone rack..a nice in between average sorta guy. Tactful, honest, discreet. In short..someone all women look for that have the same qualifications.


I meet all the qualifications except the first one. I got married last year.


----------



## Judicial review (Feb 28, 2015)

is she 

avg weight
athletic
thin
blond or brown hair 
smart
a good cook
good cleaner
good with kids
insane in bed
and most importantly have good hygiene?  

If so, I'd consider her.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

I have a few on my mind, but unfortunately...thems taken. Married. Happy. Which is what I want for my friend. Happy. Married later after they meet up and then hook up to meet in person. Why go to plentyoffish when it can be done here? Maybe.


----------



## hjmick (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I was just kidding, San Bernadino isn't so bad. At least it's not Bakersfield...

You know, after a certain age, the best bet for romance is with a co-worker or longtime friend. At least hat's my opinion...


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


He's 27.

I'd beat his butt if I caught him on a board like this.

I'll ask him if I can show his pic to you.

Your friend, educated, employed, no kids?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > What, exactly, does your friend have to offer?  Anything?
> ...


Yeah, but what about the important stuff?


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I have a few on my mind, but unfortunately...thems taken. Married. Happy. Which is what I want for my friend. Happy. Married later after they meet up and then hook up to meet in person. Why go to plentyoffish when it can be done here? Maybe.


I actually have two sons.

One is retired at 40.

But, he is a bit serious, too much time in the military.

This lady would move if she did not have to work?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


That will be between you and her and none of my  business.

Meanwhile..did I say he has to have a sense of humor? Not tacky humor..just witty. A quiet charm but so witty he is like a magnet even with strangers. People just automatically like him because he is an overall great guy.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I have a few on my mind, but unfortunately...thems taken. Married. Happy. Which is what I want for my friend. Happy. Married later after they meet up and then hook up to meet in person. Why go to plentyoffish when it can be done here? Maybe.
> ...


She probably would. Military, eh? High marks already on that one. MAN.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Roadrunner..have Mr Retired Military join usmb. Lets see this guy and we all can vet him, lol.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


He is taking care of his granddaddy now.

Another good mark????


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Roadrunner..have Mr Retired Military join usmb. Lets see this guy and we all can vet him, lol.


He's retired VA, 10 Army, 10 VA.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Roadrunner..have Mr Retired Military join usmb. Lets see this guy and we all can vet him, lol.


He is so straight he does not even have internet.

Where is Ne-He-Mah?

Maybe I could trick him into letting you have a look.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Yes. Because my friend lives near her mother to help her. I think. I haven't asked lately cuz I don't want to pry too much. I am just going by what I know of her cuz I have known her a long time and was friends with her mom before Mom got ill.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner..have Mr Retired Military join usmb. Lets see this guy and we all can vet him, lol.
> ...


Ne He Mah is navajo for USA/Earth/Home. 
Used as code word during the war when they used Navajo to trick the enemy.

No internet is fine. Does he suffer PTSD? You said he is very serious. Does he babytalk a pet? Smile at strangers when passing by, laugh at a loud fart in the privacy of his home?


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


He does babytalk his dachshund.

Not ptsd, well, not from combat, Clinton didn't let them have bullets in Albania.

All of us have ptsd from their mother.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Did I mention music lover? Art lover? Like I said...picture Jackie O when she was younger....but prettier...longer hair. CLASSY. Kids grown and gone. Just her...and mom down the street. She told me she wanted someone to love and would love her back...and loved family. His own..and hers. And pretty sure she would move if he asked her to join him IF he was stable in a home wherever he is. I asked "someplace wild like Alaska?" and she said "if I love him and he loves me...that's enough".


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


He has a wiener dog? Awww!!! I think I like him already. Maybe I should divorce Mr Gracie. LOL


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Nah. I can't. I ain't that classy as she is. Mr Gracie is doomed with me.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Roadrunner...your son is top of the list. Oh. Wait. There is only one that applied but doesn't know he applied. LOL


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


He has a wiener dog that he rescued from the pound.

We have no idea how such a fine dog got there.

I figure he got lost and nobody looked for him.

Cost the poor dog his stuff though.

That dog thinks he is a dire wolf, attacks wild hogs and runs deer and turkeys.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 28, 2015)

Is she a liberal?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> laugh at a loud fart in the privacy of his home?


Wait, is this a good quality or bad?


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Roadrunner...your son is top of the list. Oh. Wait. There is only one that applied but doesn't know he applied. LOL


JR checked in.

Naw, you wouldn't do THAT to anybody.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

AzMike said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > laugh at a loud fart in the privacy of his home?
> ...


Humor. But not the kind like hiking the leg in a grocery store and letting one rip humor. So yeah...its a good thing. It means he can laugh at himself but not embarrass others.

Hmm. Richard Gere in Pretty Woman kinda guy. Savvy, smart, polite, sexy, knows how to please a woman, protective...you know...a MAN.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Are you applying AzMike ?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Are you applying AzMike ?


I'm actually going on 23 years with my wonderful wife. I thought for a moment about my brother though. I'll ask him but he likes to live a pretty minimal life. Like, frugal and mobile so may not fit well.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

I'll let you guys mull this over. I know blind dates suck but this isn't really a blind date. It is just online posting with folks for now between her and him on a message board or even in pm when and if it comes to that. 

So I will keep an eyeball on this thread. I did just email her and tell her what I did, but no link. Yet. 
If you have questions, ask. I will ask HER if I don't know the answer already. Trust me on this. She is a knockout. And you would be proud to introduce her to your grandpappys, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

AzMike said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Are you applying AzMike ?
> ...


Hey, don't knock mobile. THe ones here go for 123,000.00...NOT including space rent. NIce ones, too. I'd love to have one. And frugal is good but not the kind where he says "let's go to dinner! It's our 1 year anniversary. McD's ok?"


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Yeah not that kind of frugal I consider that more along the lines of just being cheap. He thinks more along the lines of and I can just hear him saying this made up quote "Why would I pay someone 50 bucks to mess up a steak when I can make a perfect one here at home?"


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

AzMike said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


I never ate a steak anywhere better than one charcoal broiled at home.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Ok Cupid is fun. If this doesn't work try that.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Feb 28, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Me neither honestly. But the wife likes to go out sometimes so we do that too.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

I am frugal too. Been a long time since I bought anything NEW..as in clothing. I go to thrift shops. Why buy Tienda Ho outfits for 100 bucks when someone else was stupid enough to do it, wore it a few times, tossed it, and I get it for 15 bucks?
And steak. Mr Gracie and I get one big FAT tbone. He gets the T and other half, I get the fillet mignon. But we do that once a month. So yeah..frugal is good.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > "can have a temper"
> ...



Meeting people just isn't THAT difficult.  Why screw around with dating sites and all the tippy toeing around the heart of the matter which is finding someone compatible?\

Whatever her's or his interests are just take that interest public as in joining a class in a mutual interest or going to places that present common interests.

There is no such thing as magic through the internets.  Face to face by random access girl.  Movie theaters have lobbies.  Physical fitness clubs are one way to see what one might be interested in.  There are just so many REAL avenues to explore that actually cut to the engagement and bypass the chase.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I am frugal too. Been a long time since I bought anything NEW..as in clothing. I go to thrift shops. Why buy Tienda Ho outfits for 100 bucks when someone else was stupid enough to do it, wore it a few times, tossed it, and I get it for 15 bucks?
> And steak. Mr Gracie and I get one big FAT tbone. He gets the T and other half, I get the fillet mignon. But we do that once a month. So yeah..frugal is good.



I love thrift shops Gracie, but I always end up buying things I don't need LOL


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> NO KISS AND TELLERS either! Or liars. No cheaters. An all around gentleMAN. You know..MAN. That's who I want for her. A MAN that's classy. Like she is.
> 
> I know some have to be here. Hard to find cuz they stay so quiet and don't brag about sex, size of penises, butt sex, bisexual, etc.



I have to wonder if this is a good place for setting up one of your friends.  Lot of weirdos and nasty people, also extremists.  Oh well, I guess you can get that anywhere you go though, so match make away but be careful!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

OKCupid...don't you have to pay for that? I know PlentyOfFish is free. And they have forums too but I hated them cuz the staff are buttholes.

Her pc is broke. Taking care of mom put fixing it on the back burner for now. She goes to the library often to enjoy the quiet, browse the bookshelves, sip her coffee. That's when we email back and forth quickly. Most of the time, we yak on the phone.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > NO KISS AND TELLERS either! Or liars. No cheaters. An all around gentleMAN. You know..MAN. That's who I want for her. A MAN that's classy. Like she is.
> ...


Which is why I asked here because most here, I can vet just by hunting their posts if I am not familiar with them already. Lots of weirdos and nasties yes. But lots of great guys too. I just don't know if they are married or not cuz they don't post sex sex sex all the time, or butt sex, or blow jobs or other nasty shit. They are gentlemen. But they are hiding. I am trying to flush them out HERE, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I am frugal too. Been a long time since I bought anything NEW..as in clothing. I go to thrift shops. Why buy Tienda Ho outfits for 100 bucks when someone else was stupid enough to do it, wore it a few times, tossed it, and I get it for 15 bucks?
> ...


Last scores at the thrift shop was the piano scarf for 15 bucks..sold on ebay for 200.00....pair of mens size 13 Uggs for 2 bucks...sold on ebay for 75.00. I need to go again on Tuesday. They are closed tomorrow and monday.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

drifter said:


> Ok Cupid is fun. If this doesn't work try that.



Really?  I've heard others complain about that site.  Meh, that's just what I've heard about it.  Some people may like it I suppose.


HUGGY said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



I think that is very true.  You can meet a lot of different people that way.  I have read of people who met online and actually got married though, so the internet dating thing does work for some people.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Well, you have a point, after reading a lot of their posts, you can probably weed out certain ones.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> OKCupid...don't you have to pay for that? I know PlentyOfFish is free. And they have forums too but I hated them cuz the staff are buttholes.
> 
> Her pc is broke. Taking care of mom put fixing it on the back burner for now. She goes to the library often to enjoy the quiet, browse the bookshelves, sip her coffee. That's when we email back and forth quickly. Most of the time, we yak on the phone.



I think she can do an OK Cupid App. hmm, well my friend went on it and she met a lot of people through it locally.

She wanted me to go on it because the ok cupid system ask really weird questions sometimes and tries to match you with others whose answers are compatible with yours. 

Anyway one night we were hanging out and so we made an account to answer the questions together and we were laughing and stuff, because the questions were just bizarre. I didn't have to pay for that service but we answered the questions to make ourselves laugh. 

Maybe if there is an upgrade that costs money.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Taking care of Mom is first. Paying to meet a guy...not on her agenda and against my advice for now. But if things pick up for her, I will tell her to check it out once the pc is fixed.
I thought "what the hell. Saturday night. USMB. Men for friend to meet. Find one?"...hence the thread.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Taking care of Mom is first. Paying to meet a guy...not on her agenda and against my advice for now. But if things pick up for her, I will tell her to check it out once the pc is fixed.
> I thought "what the hell. Saturday night. USMB. Men for friend to meet. Find one?"...hence the thread.



There are some great people here


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Cupid is fun. If this doesn't work try that.
> ...



I think that people that hook up via the internet are acting on their FANTASIES.  I  guess it is possible but seriously, real people have been meeting real people the old fashioned way face to face since the first cave man or woman bonked an attractive candidate on the head with a club and dragged their beau home.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Net meetups are pretty good nowadays, I would rather meet a net person then someone in a bar.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Agreed. But some folks here can tell you they hooked up via the net YEARS ago and are still together. Besides..doesn't hurt to try. And why go to PoF when USMB is my home board? Besides..I'm bored. So I am playing cupid.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Very true, but times are changing.  A lot of younger people are now using the internet to meet.  It's certainly not ideal in my opinion, but to each his or her own, I suppose.  I guess as long as you get some information beforehand and vet the person before actually meeting, and also probably not go alone for a first date but have a double date or something, it's okay.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I've actually heard of several successful relationships where the couple met online.    It can definitely work.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 28, 2015)

drifter said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's very difficult to meet people at the bar.  Most of them tend to be drunk or well on their way. Lol.  I don't think that's ever a good way to meet new people, being all drunk and stupid and disgusting.  Lol.    I'm usually the designated driver when we go to clubs or something.  I don't drink much, so I can go the whole night with just soda or even water.  I enjoy the dancing and the music MUCH more than the alcohol.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Are you scoping out the thread too, Chris? Get your own bow and arrow, missy!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Meanwhile.....CALLING ALL SINGLE DECENT GUYS!!! I cannot stress enough just how pleased and surprised you would be to know that I am actually pals with a  LADY that is CLASSY and downright gorgeous. LOL. Opposites attract, I guess. 
I tell her sometimes when on the phone after I say something "I can FEEL the heat of you blushing on the phone, girly" and she laughs.

Think Marty Crane in Frasier when he tells him he needs to meet this gal at Duke's. He tells Frasier, he declines, then Marty says "Son, you REALLY need to see her". He was right.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I don't drink at all, but I had a friend at work who drank all the time and my friends relationships developed from bars. The drama those relationships had!

We were friends but I got tired of phone calls at 2am asking me to come help stop the drunken fighting going on....ugh!

I've met quite a few people from the internet and usually they are even nicer in person than online.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2015)

Did I mention no drunks? 

Having a glass of wine with dinner is ok. Maybe. I know she does not drink. But an out and out drunk?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Oh yes, I know exactly what you mean.  I've known plenty of couples who drink and fight . . . a lot.  Unfortunately, one of them happened to be my neighbor.  At first it was amusing to hear them fighting, but it got old REAL fast.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Are you scoping out the thread too, Chris? Get your own bow and arrow, missy!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Did I mention no drunks?
> 
> Having a glass of wine with dinner is ok. Maybe. I know she does not drink. But an out and out drunk?



Yes, and that goes for me too!


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Double date agreed!  perhaps  a joint Dog walk !


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, there ya have it. Chris is on the prowl. Any other women want to jump in too? I'll just tell my friend to head to PoF.

(pssssssst. Roadrunner...my gut says your Ret. Military son might be a good match due to lots in common (grandpappy/mom). Maybe. Touch base with him, lol).


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Well, there ya have it. Chris is on the prowl. Any other women want to jump in too? I'll just tell my friend to head to PoF.
> 
> (pssssssst. Roadrunner...my gut says your Ret. Military son might be a good match due to lots in common (grandpappy/mom). Maybe. Touch base with him, lol).



I'm just kidding.  I'm not on the prowl at all.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

lol. Sure ya are! But it's ok. I don't think there are any Manly Decent Gentlemen here that are within that age range here anyway. Thems been taken already.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Actually...I went over there (didn't join), just to look. Age range 62 to 72. Wow. Iffen I were single....that's where I'd be lookin'. Own home, dog in pic with them, like to putter around in the garden, non drinkers or just a wine now and then, handsome with that pretty silvergray hair. Or so they say.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Holy Crap, that's great! I usually buy books, which I shouldn't do because I have too many and I can't read all of them.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Taking care of Mom is first. Paying to meet a guy...not on her agenda and against my advice for now. But if things pick up for her, I will tell her to check it out once the pc is fixed.
> I thought "what the hell. Saturday night. USMB. Men for friend to meet. Find one?"...hence the thread.



Nothing wrong with that, IMO.  Just be careful and tell her to be careful and do the double date thing.  I think that is the safest way to go.    Also fun and takes some of the pressure off the people who are just meeting.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


I never...EVER buy anything that I can't or won't use myself OR sell on ebay. Always on the prowl, I am. What is sad is..the other "dealers" in town have discovered the owner is not very smart and prices stuff wildly. Stuff she claims is vintage is not and priced horridly where NOBODY will buy it, stuff she thinks is junk is a gold mine. But now the other antique dealers go there so I have to be on the ball. I made friends with the owner..told her about some candlesticks that were sterling, something else that was worth more than what she was asking..just to get on her good side. So now she tells me when she is hauling in new households she bought (estates) and I can get there before anyone else does. If I'm lucky.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



That's a pretty cool way to make some extra pocket money, and nothing to sneeze about either.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Taking care of Mom is first. Paying to meet a guy...not on her agenda and against my advice for now. But if things pick up for her, I will tell her to check it out once the pc is fixed.
> ...


There is no double dating. I wanted to see if anyone here I already have been posting alongside of are interested in being penpal with a great classy BEAUTIFUL lady and they take it there...to pms or emails or whatever. IF any were here and IF I think she would not kill me for hooking her up with a fellow poster pal and he turned out to be wackadoodle. And the guy, too, has to be careful as well. It ain't just men that can be sleazeballs. Long as they don't judge her for being friends with me...it'll be fine. She is not like me at all. Much nicer. Very kind. Lots of friends. Just no men friends she feels a connection with.

Anyway...like I said..I was bored, we jabbered earlier about finding decent guys and I decided to unbore myself and see if I could find her someone.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Do you sell on ebay? I can tell you what to look for and what sells. So next time you hit the thrift shop...you will know what to buy.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> lol. Sure ya are! But it's ok. I don't think there are any Manly Decent Gentlemen here that are within that age range here anyway. Thems been taken already.





ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, there ya have it. Chris is on the prowl. Any other women want to jump in too? I'll just tell my friend to head to PoF.
> ...




What ?       yeah, but you could easily use that pork cranberry stuffing of yours as bait


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Nope, I don't even have an Ebay account. I probably wouldn't know if something was valuable. 

I like watching the antique roadshow though, it's neat when people bring stuff in and find out it's worth a gold mine lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > lol. Sure ya are! But it's ok. I don't think there are any Manly Decent Gentlemen here that are within that age range here anyway. Thems been taken already.
> ...



Well, they say the way to a man's heart is through his stomach, so that advice is probably pretty good.  Lol!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

If you want extra pocket money, open an ebay account. But be picky what you list for sale.

Mr Gracie got a shitload of glass doorknobs...two sided..with plates for the skeleton key...at the swap meet for 10 bucks. I had an antique brass piece listed on Craigslist he got for a buck, and the guy that came out to buy it for 40 bucks...we told him about the doorknobs. He just bought a really old house and was wanting to restore it to its former glory so we told him and he wanted to see. I hadn't listed them yet on ebay (was going to start the bidding at 39.99 for the lot of them) and he looked at them and said "will you take 60 for the lot"? and we said SURE. 100 bucks in 10 minutes, paid 15.00 total for the knobs and brass thingy. Which is good, cuz rent is due tomorrow!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I like to see people's faces when they are told that piece of junk they found in their basement is worth thousands of dollars.  Lol.  That's the best part of those shows, IMO!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

I hate it when they go "oh really?" with a bored look on their face as they sigh and flash their diamond rings and necklaces while sitting in front of the camera. Or, when they say "it will never be sold. Its family heirloom". LIARS LIARS PANTS ON FIRE! They are gonna sell it lickety split soon as they get out the door, lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I hate it when they go "oh really?" with a bored look on their face as they sigh and flash their diamond rings and necklaces while sitting in front of the camera. Or, when they say "it will never be sold. Its family heirloom". LIARS LIARS PANTS ON FIRE! They are gonna sell it lickety split soon as they get out the door, lol.



Yeah, I suppose some of them are a little on the snooty side.    Now that you mention it, I have seen that too.  

Right, if they weren't interested in selling it, why bother to have it appraised?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

They CLAIM curiosity or for insurance purposes.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Maybe I should send her to plentyoffish. But I thought I would try here, first. PoF is all strangers to me. Can't vet who I haven't ever posted alongside of, now can I?



Would avoid the dating sites. They're like bars, don't go to bars unless you wanna meet a substance abuser. In the same way, don't use dating sites unless you wanna meet desperate horny pathetic people. 

Tried and true referrals from friends works better I think. Plus, should be asking her instead why she feels like she needs a guy in the first place? Relationships are swell, but pursueing them for the wrong reasons means they're not gonna work. Call me a romantic but I think if we're supposed to be with someone it'll work itself out and we'll find each other. Trying to find them deliberately though means we're more likely to find the wrong people.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Do old WWII college yearbooks have any value on ebay.

I have bunch from LSU, and would like to get rid of them.

Any nostalgia value??


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > I nominate Statistikhengst  His only drawback is being a Democrat. Some good woman might screw his head on straight.
> ...


No ones perfect! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Matchmaker,  matchmaker find me a match, give me a find, catch me a catch. ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


[emoji38]

Oy,  Gewalt.

Gracie, I will never say the C word again. 

Oh

Oh

Oh

Oh,  Cranberries! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Roadrunner...your son is top of the list. Oh. Wait. There is only one that applied but doesn't know he applied. LOL


Hope springs eternal. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 1, 2015)

How is she for menage trios?  Foursomes?  Cuffs or rope?  She allergic to musty damp rooms, warm dry ones, or latex?  How's she outfitted for lingerie? Can she walk in 4 inch spikes?  Any aversion to artificial stimulation?  

Oh, and can she be creative?


----------



## Igrok_ (Mar 1, 2015)

And where could somebody see her photo? Maybe she doesn't deserve posting some sort of men's one.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I should send her to plentyoffish. But I thought I would try here, first. PoF is all strangers to me. Can't vet who I haven't ever posted alongside of, now can I?
> ...



I know of at least two couples who met online and ended up married.  It works for some.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



As commercials often say in the fine print,

"You shoudl not expect to experience these results." or, "Results not typical."


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Igrok_ said:


> And where could somebody see her photo? Maybe she doesn't deserve posting some sort of men's one.



???  Having some trouble making sense of your last sentence.  Typo maybe?  I agree though, Gracie should ask for her permission to show a photo if she is serious about doing this.  A lot of men are going to want to see what she looks like for themselves.  Men are very visual creatures.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



True, but it couldn't hurt to give it a go.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Would add people using dating sites have a big strike against them in that if your approach to a relationship is filling out what you want then it makes it seem like you're custom ordering a person. You want this, that, and the other things. If you don't meet the definitions you needn't apply. That's kinda objectifying I would say. While it's perhaps more efficient, it's also kinda distasteful in defining what you're looking for. People aren't static things and they'll change quickly and readily so specifying what you're looking for is almost redundant.

Dating sites are swell for finding people to have sex with. But not much else. A relationship with good foundation isn't going to start knowing things about each other you'd never ask them about in person like their income and education. Plus when you have so much information a lot of the mystery about people is lost. And mystery is good. Having it all laid bare for your scrutiny is eliminating a lot of what people enjoy as with discovering things about people. Plus it just means you're being judged and rejected over and over because you dont meet whatever minimum qualities a person's looking for. Could have awesome chemistry but you'd never find that out because you're now simply a set of definitions people are glancing at superficially.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



That's true, but it's difficult for a lot of people to meet others, given work schedules and other things, so that's what they're left with.  I think it's even worse to meet someone in a bar type setting though.  Most of the time, they are buzzed or drunk.  Lol.  May not even remember you the next day.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 1, 2015)

When I sat down to list all my terific qualities, I got as far as "punctual" and "bathes regularly" and then ran out of material. 

I guess it won't be me.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> True, but it couldn't hurt to give it a go.




You would unleash D4E on a dating site?


I didn't realize you had such a mean streak.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > True, but it couldn't hurt to give it a go.
> ...



I was saying it more for Gracie's friend.   

Some people have good luck with those sites.  Others, not so much.  I have heard some negative things about OK Cupid though.  Some people say that they don't actually try to make a match and that it is just random mismatches, so I suppose checking out the site before you join would be good idea too.  There are a couple of others I've heard about that are more for "hooking up" than for romance, so people do need to be careful out there.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I was saying it more for Gracie's friend.
> 
> Some people have good luck with those sites.  Others, not so much.  I have heard some negative things about OK Cupid though.  Some people say that they don't actually try to make a match and that it is just random mismatches, so I suppose checking out the site before you join would be good idea too.  There are a couple of others I've heard about that are more for "hooking up" than for romance, so people do need to be careful out there.




Oh, thank goodness!

   I think dating sites are a perfectly sensible idea, as all they really do is put person A in contact with person B and the rest is really up to them. 

I used Match dot com after my wife and I divorced, and although I was pretty nervous to be going out on a date for the first time in 30 years, I wouldn't say I had any bad experiences.  Being the gentleman that I am, I allowed the women I dated to have the bad ones.

I just don't know why women are so put off by my extensive collection of Cabbage Patch memorabilia and get restless when I insist on reading to them those long passages from Remembrance of Things Past, but I figure if I keep at it long enough, I will find the perfect woman eventually.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I was saying it more for Gracie's friend.
> ...


----------



## Igrok_ (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > And where could somebody see her photo? Maybe she doesn't deserve posting some sort of men's one.
> ...


Doesn't matter. I am still learning english. I meant that maybe the game is not worth the candle and doesn't deserve so much attention.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Igrok_ said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Igrok_ said:
> ...



Well, Gracie says she is very attractive and very nice lady.  I can't see most people taking it very seriously with no picture though.  Maybe she plans to show a picture to the man she approves of for her friend.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> When I sat down to list all my terific qualities, I got as far as "punctual" and "bathes regularly" and then ran out of material.
> 
> I guess it won't be me.




your not a good liar then,   Ive had the same problem with dating sites.  sometimes the list of expectations is daunting


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > When I sat down to list all my terific qualities, I got as far as "punctual" and "bathes regularly" and then ran out of material.
> ...



Some people view a relationship as the first step in marriage.  Lol.  This seems especially true for a lot of women.  Instead of just relaxing and enjoying the company, they want to make demands.  Some men too.  I think, more important than a list of expectations, is finding a person that you feel a connection with and have things in common with.  Instead of starting off with a list of demands, people need to relax and learn about those things as the relationship naturally progresses.  That's just my opinion though.  I think people who come up with a list of what they expect from the other person should probably look at themselves and ask themselves what they are willing to contribute in the relationship.  It just seems awfully shallow to me.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 1, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> your not a good liar then,   Ive had the same problem with dating sites.  sometimes the list of expectations is daunting



 Some of them just make me laugh, and especially the ones that describe a man who does not exist.

  "I want a strong, manly, take charge kind of guy who is also extremely caring, sensitive, and attentive!"


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > your not a good liar then,   Ive had the same problem with dating sites.  sometimes the list of expectations is daunting
> ...



It's possible.  Okay, they might not be very "sensitive" but most men really are quite sensitive, I think.  They just like to pretend that they aren't.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > your not a good liar then,   Ive had the same problem with dating sites.  sometimes the list of expectations is daunting
> ...




Yeah ,thats the same one I read !     






But dammit we all cant be that guy!!


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




Well,  they cant be all things all the time,  but they can be at ahh    random intervals


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Roadrunner..have Mr Retired Military join usmb. Lets see this guy and we all can vet him, lol.


He already did. His name is Judicial Review.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> OKCupid...don't you have to pay for that? I know PlentyOfFish is free. And they have forums too but I hated them cuz the staff are buttholes.
> 
> Her pc is broke. Taking care of mom put fixing it on the back burner for now. She goes to the library often to enjoy the quiet, browse the bookshelves, sip her coffee. That's when we email back and forth quickly. Most of the time, we yak on the phone.


I thought she was doing well financially?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Only if some celebs are in it, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > OKCupid...don't you have to pay for that? I know PlentyOfFish is free. And they have forums too but I hated them cuz the staff are buttholes.
> ...


She is not rich and she is not poor. They are doing ok. She is not looking for Christian Grey or a Warren Buffet. She just doesnt want a bum.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


She didn't ask for these things. I DID. I do that for my friends, ya know.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


You don't need to be rich to get your computer fixed. If she's having trouble then online meeting is a good possibility (meet in public of course!).

I was on POF for a while, met a couple of nice gals, mostly flakes though. The downside to online dating is it's a bit like being in a candy store, always something new to catch the eye.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

> I think dating sites are a perfectly sensible idea, as all they really do is put person A in contact with person B and the rest is really up to them.



Winner winner chicken dinner! I was just askin'. If the person interested in meeting someone WAS interested and I am familiar with their posting style on whether he is a hater or thinks women should fetch and carry and wear a hijab or doesn't like animals or lives in a basement with mommy, or thinks a particula ethnic race is beneath them, yadda yadda....then no. I would not send her the link to read when able, nor will I tell her about the results of this thread. Why would I? She's a friend. She wants someone to love and be with forever and he feel the same way. Once they are introduced by a mutual acquaintance (me), the rest is on them.

Don't make too much of this. I was bored. I entertained myself. If I struck gold, great. If not, no sweat.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Sigh. She will fix her pc when she feels like it. She enjoys what little time she has for alone time when Mom is not needing her. A pc is not her top priority.
I told her to meet someone at the library. Shrug.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



I'm not talking about your friend.  I'm talking about women on internet dating sites who have a list of expectations of what they want and don't really say anything about themselves.  I thought that was obvious since we were discussing dating websites.  No need to get all defensive.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I was not talking to you. So who is getting defensive now?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Why couldn't she reply to Woman's basic instinct and club a prospective mate over the head with a club and drag him back to her cave by the hair? Just sayin'.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh wait. Yes I was. Need more coffee.

SHE was not giving me a list.* I* gave the list. Just wanted to make that clear.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Ha! That's what I would do but she ain't me, lol. Tolja we are not alike at all.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You quoted MY post.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Oh wait. Yes I was. Need more coffee.
> 
> SHE was not giving me a list.* I* gave the list. Just wanted to make that clear.



I wasn't referring to your friend.  If you have ever been on an online dating site, you would see what I mean.  There are women (and some men) who have long lists of expectations.  That tends to scare away the men, IMO.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Igrok_ said:


> And where could somebody see her photo? Maybe she doesn't deserve posting some sort of men's one.


When he gives one. Maybe he doesn't deserve her for not posting a mans pic. Is that what you are saying? LOL


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


C.O.F.F.E.E.
J.U.S.T. W.O.K.E. U.P.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wait. Yes I was. Need more coffee.
> ...


I've been on PoF.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> When I sat down to list all my terific qualities, I got as far as "punctual" and "bathes regularly" and then ran out of material.
> 
> I guess it won't be me.


What about "house trained " and "can fetch the newspaper without slobbering"?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2015)

Igrok_ said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Igrok_ said:
> ...


What is your mother tongue? Muttersprache? 

@Igrok 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> > I think dating sites are a perfectly sensible idea, as all they really do is put person A in contact with person B and the rest is really up to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you put out a great thread. This is fun! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


If this means she lays me on my back and rides like a pony, I can deal with this.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Sigh. She will fix her pc when she feels like it. She enjoys what little time she has for alone time when Mom is not needing her. A pc is not her top priority. I told her to meet someone at the library. Shrug.


Successful men don't go to the library, men with urine soaked pants hang out at the library. Of course she could drop off a computer and pick it up, that doesn't require any time. If she isn't motivated that's fine but why burden yourself with it?


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 1, 2015)

She can use the usmb phone app


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 1, 2015)

drifter said:


> She can use the usmb phone app



It's a good idea.    And there's always,   Words with friends


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 1, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> What about "house trained " and "can fetch the newspaper without slobbering"?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk




Working on it and almost there, I'm proud to announce.

I did think of one more thing, though.  I still have just as much hair as I did when I was twenty.

 The figure would probably be closer to 50% if not for the way the luxuriance of the growth in my ears, nose and eyebrows makes up for the loss on top. 

 Oops, I forgot to include my back.

Make that "I now have half again as much hair as I did when I was twenty".


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

lol. At least you pass the test for humor, dogmaphobe.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh. She will fix her pc when she feels like it. She enjoys what little time she has for alone time when Mom is not needing her. A pc is not her top priority. I told her to meet someone at the library. Shrug.
> ...


Wow. You must live in a dumpy area. Libraries I have been in are beautiful, clean, and lots of people are there from all walks of life...mostly those that just love books, the smell of books, the ambience of a house that houses books.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

> Of course she could drop off a computer and pick it up, that doesn't require any time. If she isn't motivated that's fine but why burden yourself with it?



Maybe you should read the thread again? She can burn her pc for all I care. I have not nitpicked her why she hasn't had it repaired yet. Maybe she is happy using the library's pc. Maybe she is in no hurry. Maybe she just doesn't feel like it right now.
And again, I reiterate..I WAS BORED. THOUGHT I WOULD ASK. It was for fun like going to a casino and dropping in a few bucks FOR FUN but if you hit the jackpot, even better.

Good women are hard to find. So are good men. And there are MORE single women than single men, so lots of competition. With her looks, they are shy I guess. Again, who knows?

It was a lark. Just something fun to do. Chances were nil, but still fun to talk about. I plan to call her today for our jabberfest we usually do before my tv shows come on. I will tell her to stop looking cuz when one does that, one tends to find the one they seek. AND, he might be already there under her nose...the arrow just hasn't smacked her OR him yet.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie, the guys need more info.

Her education.  Her lifstyle.    Children if any and how many.  Has she been divorced; if so, why.  Does she talk non-stop.  Does she respect boundaries in marriage.  Does she share.  How much does her mom and or sisters dominate her time and life.  And so forth.

Since I have the best wife in the world, period, I am being the vetter for the guys


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > What about "house trained " and "can fetch the newspaper without slobbering"?
> ...


My back is now officially classified as a hair forest.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Gracie, the guys need more info.
> 
> Her education.  Her lifstyle.    Children if any and how many.  Has she been divorced; if so, why.  Does she talk non-stop.  Does she respect boundaries in marriage.  Does she share.  How much does her mom and or sisters dominate her time and life.  And so forth.
> 
> Since I have the best wife in the world, period, I am being the vetter for the guys


Gracie, can she sing? 



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Successful men buy books, they don't hang around libraries to smell and fondle old books. This is a good area but it's well know that bums frequent libraries, since it's public, warm, has restrooms etc. I'm thinking you haven't been in one lately.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


I guess it depends on the town. In mine, it's a lovely place to go. And yes, sometimes I wander in there just to browse the shelves. Mostly I can look up stuff online, but I like the little alcove thingy they have that overlooks the greenery in the back.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie, the guys need more info.
> ...


You know..I have no clue! I sing like Lucy Riccardo, so I don't think that subject has ever really came up. I know she loves music. Most any kind but not sure about rap. Is that even music???
Anywho...no clue. Sorry. But I know YOU do. Problem is, you want her to ride you like a pony and you said so out loud. BAD Stat. BAD.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Gracie, the guys need more info.
> 
> Her education.  Her lifstyle.    Children if any and how many.  Has she been divorced; if so, why.  Does she talk non-stop.  Does she respect boundaries in marriage.  Does she share.  How much does her mom and or sisters dominate her time and life.  And so forth.
> 
> Since I have the best wife in the world, period, I am being the vetter for the guys


We never discussed degrees or education histories. She has 3 children...grown and gone. She expects boundaries from both parties in the marriage if it came to that. That is between her and him. Does she share what?
She takes care of her mother. She rarely mentions siblings because I do not mention mine. I don't much like mine. So I never broached the subject of it. When we talk, we chat about weather, growing 'maters, songs we liked when we were young and wild (well, I was wild. I think she wasn't or she hasn't admitted it, lol), Mr Gracie and his scores at yard sales...just stuff. Girl talk.
She is quiet and does not talk a lot, no. If I am speaking she does not interrupt. Sometimes we DO finish our own sentences together, lol. You know...girlfriends. 
I have an old pic of her. Years ago, though. I can show it if I can find it. I don't think she would mind cuz in that pic her hair is a different color and she was much younger. But it isn't on my pc. Its a photograph so...don't hold yer breath any time soon I will find it..or even post it. I have to think about it. Maybe I should ask her first and tell her just HOW bored I was last night, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

I want Prince Charming for my friend. Lancelot. Someone gallant.

Hey! I just thought of someone unhitched! gallantwarrior!
You aren't hitched, right? Yer a warrior AND gallant! Hmm.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 1, 2015)

This is important to every guy, Gracie.

Does she chatter to fill silence.

Does she hang on every word her guy has to say.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> This is important to every guy, Gracie.
> 
> Does she chatter to fill silence.
> 
> Does she hang on every word her guy has to say.


No.
No.
This is no bimbo, hon.

What do you mean "hang on" to what her guy says? Like, "yes dear" and bats her eyelashes? Then no. LISTENING to him when he is discussing something with her? Yes.
I'm pretty much sure you are not speaking in behalf of most men, either.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Lets make this more simple, shall we?

Any single NICE men here that might be interested in meeting a single NICE gal?

If not, no biggie. But it was a fun thread, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Found a pic of her too. She was at a luau. It's around the year 2000 so it is 15 years old.

Still debating on whether to bother. Looks like there aren't any guys here looking for a serious relationship. I still am leaning to waiting for her to get around to her pc..then send her to PoF.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

hjmick said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


I just saw this. The Alert thingy doesn't work half the time! Bakes is awful, yes. I was born there. LOL


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Lets make this more simple, shall we?
> 
> Any single NICE men here that might be interested in meeting a single NICE gal?
> 
> If not, no biggie. But it was a fun thread, lol.



I wish her luck.  It's not easy out there.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Found a pic of her too. She was at a luau. It's around the year 2000 so it is 15 years old.
> 
> Still debating on whether to bother. Looks like there aren't any guys here looking for a serious relationship. I still am leaning to waiting for her to get around to her pc..then send her to PoF.



I think most of the guys here are married, except for the young ones in their 20s.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


But I was not speaking of her specifically when it got to the pony part...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I just want to remind in my mild mannered way that those women who so want the perfect, polite man usually, in secret and in reality, want to be ravaged so hard that either the bed is bounced from one side of the bedroom to the other or they get carpet burn on their knees. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I doubt it. Women want to be loved, not abused and fucked til they bleed by ravaging, nor carpet burns. At least, that is a big turn off to me. I like gentle love making. I emphasis LOVE. But that's me and I ain't looking for anyone since I already got a man.
In the privacy of the bedroom...wild sex is fine but I am not in to BDSM or whatever the fuck its called. I want a friend, lover, forever partner so when we get old we take care of each other, wipe each others asses when we can no longer do it ourselves, sit in rocking chairs on the porch holding gnarled hands. For better, for worse, til death do us part. Pretty sure most women want the same.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 1, 2015)

So do most guys, gracie, but just at a lower and slower decibel volume and pace.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> So do most guys, gracie, but just at a lower and slower decibel volume and pace.


That's what I have been saying throughout the thread, Jake. Start of slow...meet, email, pm, whatever. Later on after getting to know each other, meeting face to face. If things are still steady, it goes further. Or not. Thats up to them. I just wanted to introduce him to her...whomever HIM was. And again, for the upteenth time, I was bored. And wondering who was single and NOT a horn dog only wanting sex with a big fucking mouth, steady, secure in himself, lonely and wanting the same thing my friend wants. Thats it.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Moki had a cow...had to give him half a xanax and put his thunder shirt on him but he is sleeping now cuz we had a mini storm that only lasted about half an hour or so. We don't get thunder here...and rarely lighting, but we got it this time. BOOM! ZING BOOM! I got the candles out just in case but the power didn't go off. I turned the pc off though a bit ago and just now turned it back on, just to be safe. And rain? It POURED! Loved it!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


You do realize that I was pulling your strings, right. ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 1, 2015)

The only trustworthy man on the Board is, of course, me.   And I have been happily married for decades.

I hope your friend finds that kind of life.  It is wonderful.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Um. No. Not really. But I do now.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Ya know..I think women are keeping an eyeball on this thread, too. Just to see if any gentlemen are here or if they went the way of the dinosaur.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I personally like to be gentle and romantic and lick the whipped cream off her tummy....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## April (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Moki had a cow...had to give him half a xanax and put his thunder shirt on him but he is sleeping now cuz we had a mini storm that only lasted about half an hour or so. We don't get thunder here...and rarely lighting, but we got it this time. BOOM! ZING BOOM! I got the candles out just in case but the power didn't go off. I turned the pc off though a bit ago and just now turned it back on, just to be safe. And rain? It POURED! Loved it!



 Awww poor puppy! We had a german shepard, brutus, that was terrified of storms...and hard floors ...this big giant watch dog would turn into a trembling baby and run to find somewhere to hide. He had to be put down a few years ago...his arthritis and hip problems were too much for him. 

I LOVE storms...especially summer storms...you know, the ones that come in on one of the hottest and most humid days of the year...the smell...it's the smell that I wish I can bottle up and keep forever. I find comfort on a hot stormy afternoon, the sound of the rain, the smell, the thunder..all of it...I love it.

I wish all this snow and freezing temps would just go away...I am sooooo ready for warm weather...and rain!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 1, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


The downside is the women spent too much time in the candy store.

I won a free membership a dating site at a class reunion, sort of a joke thing.

So I put in my likes, which definitely stated, kindly of course, "no fatties need apply".

I got dozens of women telling me I'd never get laid if I didn't accept that size 16 was normal.

Fuck that.

Naturally, I never got a date.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Ya know..I think women are keeping an eyeball on this thread, too. Just to see if any gentlemen are here or if they went the way of the dinosaur.


AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Moki had a cow...had to give him half a xanax and put his thunder shirt on him but he is sleeping now cuz we had a mini storm that only lasted about half an hour or so. We don't get thunder here...and rarely lighting, but we got it this time. BOOM! ZING BOOM! I got the candles out just in case but the power didn't go off. I turned the pc off though a bit ago and just now turned it back on, just to be safe. And rain? It POURED! Loved it!
> ...



Here, there is no humidity, no sweltering heat. Right now it's about 50 degrees and its COLD to me. But I did enjoy the thunderstorm. Except for Moki, lol.

I like the smell of the very first rains. I can hear the earth gulping and the air is so pure from being "washed".


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Marilyn Monroe was a size 16. Just thought I would let you in on that.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


But, she always looked so *diseased!*


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Hmm. Fatties. So...does Retired Military Son feel the same way you do? And most women wind up "fattie" after popping out some guys kid(s). Let's not talk about mens beer bellies, either.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Oy. I think I am going to take your boy off the top of the list. You raised him, right?


----------



## April (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Marilyn Monroe was a size 16. Just thought I would let you in on that.


Yes she most definitely was. Like most women, her weight would fluctuate...it didn't matter to the men at that time though, she was hot no matter her size.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Voluptuous, she was. Curvy. I don't get guys that want a stick.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Yes, but I always thought he liked them a bit chunkier than I do.

The three kids is a deal killer anyway.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


They are grown and gone. But thats ok. Him being too serious was a killer for me although I did like the idea he takes care of Grandpappy. And his daddy thinks fatties or chunkies are not sexy didn't help. Oh well.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Know what is a turn off for me? Stick legged men that wear tight jeans, huge boots and a 10 gallon hat. And no hair.


----------



## April (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Know what is a turn off for me? Stick legged men that wear tight jeans, huge boots and a 10 gallon hat. And no hair.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Spoken like a true chunky!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


I am a 14-16 so if you think I am a chunky, fine. But now you are being rude.
Nix sonny boy if you raised him.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's another question, since we are talking about single guys and single gals.

Would anyone prefer one particular ethnicity over another? Or would you care? I mean, who woulda thunk I would be hot after native americans, being irish and german and actually finding one that didn't mind I was not one of the nations? So many gorgeous NA's out there, too. Would guys want to date a NA lady? Hispanic? Asian? Nordic? India indian?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah. Good question, that, and on topic too! We are all doing pretty good so far!! Bravo to us! Thanks guys, for participating. It is turning into a real eye opener. For other ladies, too, I'm sure.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe we should have a hook up forum, lol. Steal some PoF folks. LOL


----------



## Votto (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not seeing anyone right now.


----------



## April (Mar 1, 2015)

Votto said:


> View attachment 37356
> 
> I'm not seeing anyone right now.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Too bad A&D is not in to girls and my friend isn't either. I would hook them up. Both so pretty. And single.


----------



## April (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Too bad A&D is not in to girls and my friend isn't either. I would hook them up. Both so pretty. And single.


LOL Gracie...noooo...I am straight.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad A&D is not in to girls and my friend isn't either. I would hook them up. Both so pretty. And single.
> ...


I know. So is she.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

But you two are a lot alike. If I can get her to, I will hint for her to join so you and she can become pals like you and I are. Between the two of youse...and some poking and prodding from me...we can find those elusive single decent guys hiding here.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Of course I would ask this thread to be deleted if she did join later on. She might be mortified. Then again........maybe she would get a kick out of it.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Was talking to a girlfriend of mine today, just jabbering on the phone. She lives in Los Angeles and said finding a decent man is difficult. I said its a HUGE city...why so hard? She said she has no clue and thought about going to a dating website. I said let me poke around where I hang out and see what I can find and if any seem appropiate for her..I will give her the link to this thread. But ya gotta go thru me first cuz she is my friend and I wanna vet ya first.
> 
> So....who is single? 40's to 50's. Kids ok but doesn't mind an extra pair. Has security, with a full time job. Owns their own home or is making payments on their own home? Doesn't see women as just a pussy for a short time but wants a lasting relationship and doesn't mind starting off SLOW. No boozers or druggies either. Can be spiritual but not hard core ___________(insert religion here). Likes to laugh, takes care of himself, isn't obese or a bone rack..a nice in between average sorta guy. Tactful, honest, discreet. In short..someone all women look for that have the same qualifications.
> 
> ...



I just met a nice lady on pof. 41 and I'm 44. Its free and she can look through and find her type then just say yes or maybe and guys should reply. Don't pick the players or bad boys. Curvy means fat. Tell your friend to put down the bag of chips and get in the gym if she ever wants Jim inside her. Lol


----------



## April (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> we can find those elusive single decent guys hiding here.


Ooooh I dunno about that...lol. I think that would be more like meeting your love interest during your stay in the State Hospital.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> But you two are a lot alike. If I can get her to, I will hint for her to join so you and she can become pals like you and I are. Between the two of youse...and some poking and prodding from me...we can find those elusive single decent guys hiding here.


What state?


----------



## April (Mar 1, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > we can find those elusive single decent guys hiding here.
> ...


I actually am very close to a couple who really DID meet at a Mental Hospital.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Was talking to a girlfriend of mine today, just jabbering on the phone. She lives in Los Angeles and said finding a decent man is difficult. I said its a HUGE city...why so hard? She said she has no clue and thought about going to a dating website. I said let me poke around where I hang out and see what I can find and if any seem appropiate for her..I will give her the link to this thread. But ya gotta go thru me first cuz she is my friend and I wanna vet ya first.
> ...


I highly recommend newcomers to the thread to READ THE WHOLE THING. My friend is not "chunky", nor does she cram her face with chips. And I'm pretty sure she doesn't give a damn about Jim being inside her.

But, I think PoF has some interesting possibilities since I did go there last night just to poke around looking at pics and brief bios. If I wasn't married, that's where I would go, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > But you two are a lot alike. If I can get her to, I will hint for her to join so you and she can become pals like you and I are. Between the two of youse...and some poking and prodding from me...we can find those elusive single decent guys hiding here.
> ...


If you would have read the thread, you would know.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Another question. You meet the love of your life. She is hot. Great bod. Wonderful mate. But she has thyroid issues later in life...or gets RA or some other debilitating disease, and gains some weight. Do you still love her?

And for women. Same question, but he doesn't get fat. He is in a car wreck and winds up paralyzed from the waist down. No more sex for him. Maybe for you if he uses his hands but nothing for him. Do you stay with him or still love him?

This should separate the horntoads from the real men. And women.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Duh! Sorry. LA. Tell her pof. Plenty of fish. Its where everyone normal goes. Losers pay. IMO anyways. Lots of single guys out there wondering where are all the single ladies. 

And I just had a first date. It went great. I'm seeing her again wednesday. Seems like a good fit.  Hint. Give the guy a compliment if you want the date to work out. She put me at ease right away so I was myself. You girls can be too tough and a lot of good guys get away. Smile!

But I dont know what its like to be a pretty girl. Lot of dogs out there.woof!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Beautiful women can be intimidating.

I was pretty well scared shitless of my GF as we courted.

But her kitties love me, so she was stuck with me.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Glad you found someone, Sealy. But still be wary for awhile. Even really nice folks can turn out to be major shrews or gold hunters or only want sex and will kick someone to the curb once done with them. But I hope she is "the one" for ya!
And yes. PoF seems to be the route. No way will I send her this link, lol. I give up. But at least now I know. Well, a little.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Another question. You meet the love of your life. She is hot. Great bod. Wonderful mate. But she has thyroid issues later in life...or gets RA or some other debilitating disease, and gains some weight. Do you still love her?
> 
> And for women. Same question, but he doesn't get fat. He is in a car wreck and winds up paralyzed from the waist down. No more sex for him. Maybe for you if he uses his hands but nothing for him. Do you stay with him or still love him?
> 
> This should separate the horntoads from the real men. And women.


Depends on a lot of things. Might be best to put them in a home. And what about sex? Can you swing or are you committed to that person till death? Christopher reeves wife. Did she stay faithful? How many hours did she sit with Chris? Omg kill me. But if you get married you should care for them. But what if you can't afford to? You could have to put your spouse in a home.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Another question. You meet the love of your life. She is hot. Great bod. Wonderful mate. But she has thyroid issues later in life...or gets RA or some other debilitating disease, and gains some weight. Do you still love her?
> ...


Damn.

What a downchild.

This thread started out fun.

Turns to death, dementia, chunkies.

WTF?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 1, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Glad you found someone, Sealy. But still be wary for awhile. Even really nice folks can turn out to be major shrews or gold hunters or only want sex and will kick someone to the curb once done with them. But I hope she is "the one" for ya!
> And yes. PoF seems to be the route. No way will I send her this link, lol. I give up. But at least now I know. Well, a little.



I worry if she cheats or is sleeping with other guys right now. I hope "its been awhile" is not just what she's telling me.  But I'd be OK as long as once I win her over that's over. If she's going out with friends and spending the night I'd be a bit Leary. In fact on our first date she was coming from a friends they went out Saturday. Homey dont play that. But you can't be possessive up front. I just never remember my mom or brothers wife pulling that move.

I hope she's not in debt. 

I hope she's not crazy.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 1, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


OK. Is it OK to tell this girl she needs to lose a few lbs? I think I'm going to just buy her a membership at my gym and say nothing.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


LOL!! NO! You either like her as she is or you don't. The problem with marriages are the thoughts "I can change him/her". No you can't.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Hmmm. On second thought...invite her to come work out with you. I assume you told her you love the gym. Ask her if she goes? If she says no but wants to..there is your "in". If she says "oh hell no" then there is your "out".


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


It still is fun. Just some hard questions. Which should give insight to those looking for a mate.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> And most women wind up "fattie" after popping out some guys kid(s). Let's not talk about mens beer bellies, either.


That's just an excuse. Having children doesn't change the laws of physics. If you consume more calories that you burn off you will gain weight.


----------



## Igrok_ (Mar 2, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > And where could somebody see her photo? Maybe she doesn't deserve posting some sort of men's one.
> ...


Exatcly. She is making the offer first, so the ball is on her side.


----------



## Igrok_ (Mar 2, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Not really. Русский.


----------



## Impenitent (Mar 2, 2015)

She might try Teas Party Harmony .com


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2015)

Nah. I talked with her just a bit ago and she said thanks for thinking of her but she will run into "him" eventually, somewhere....when it's "meant" to be.


----------



## ninja007 (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## rcfieldz (Mar 2, 2015)

swm 58 ,not yet married 'cuz girls I seem to meet prefer mental illness, drugs,alcohol,etc. etc., no children(not that I havn't tried) looking for a woman who doesn't jump to conclusions or into bed with someone else, into monogamous friendship first.


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 2, 2015)

Women are silly.

They get this fantasy guy in their head that they are looking for.

Guess what?  NOBODY is that guy.

Setting yourself up for failure much?


----------



## rcfieldz (Mar 2, 2015)

Ya they're to good to be a kept woman and want their own careers but after that doesn't happen they wonder why they can't find a _good_  man. And the ones who do have a career are divorced with kids from multiple flings and think they are trailblazing liberal feminists.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> Ya they're to good to be a kept woman and want their own careers but after that doesn't happen they wonder why they can't find a _good_  man. And the ones who do have a career are divorced with kids from multiple flings and think they are trailblazing liberal feminists.


Ouch. Looks like you can't find anyone either. 
For the record..my friend is none of those things. But..I am no longer playing cupid for her because she said when it is meant to happen..it will.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 5, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Nah. I talked with her just a bit ago and she said thanks for thinking of her but she will run into "him" eventually, somewhere....when it's "meant" to be.


And oftentimes it happens when you least expect it.

I met my wife when I was simply out grocery shopping on a Saturday morning in December. I wasn't looking for a date or anything at the time. My dating schedule was already overbooked.

Then I met her.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Women are silly.
> 
> They get this fantasy guy in their head that they are looking for.
> 
> ...



How would you know?    Just because you can't live up to expectations doesn't mean no other men can.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Nah. I talked with her just a bit ago and she said thanks for thinking of her but she will run into "him" eventually, somewhere....when it's "meant" to be.
> ...



Hmm.  I seem to remember a different story about how you met your wife, with her following you around and drawing pictures of you, etc.?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> swm 58 ,not yet married 'cuz girls I seem to meet prefer mental illness, drugs,alcohol,etc. etc., no children(not that I havn't tried) looking for a woman who doesn't jump to conclusions or into bed with someone else, into monogamous friendship first.



Well, maybe the problem is you??


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 5, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn Monroe was a size 16. Just thought I would let you in on that.
> ...


A woman's shape matters a lot more than dress size in my book.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 5, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Women are silly.
> 
> They get this fantasy guy in their head that they are looking for.
> 
> ...


 
Thats 100% right.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Not different at all. Yes, she was sort of following me. And every time I caught her eye she would scamper away. That was at the Kroger grocery store where she worked on December 7th 2013. 

I didn't find out about the drawings until we were already married.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Women are silly.
> ...



No it isn't.  There are plenty of good men out there.  We do NOT have to settle.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



To an extent anyways.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> No it isn't.  There are plenty of good men out there.  We do NOT have to settle.



 There are plenty of good men out there, but the women who complain the most that they can't find one are usually the very same women who reject the good ones out of hand. The good guys get put in the "friend zone" and don't stand a chance.

 I watched my sister do this for years. She married one worthless asshole after another and it took her until she was in her 40s to realize it was HER pattern of behavior responsible for it. She's now married to the nicest guy in the world and is very happy about it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > No it isn't.  There are plenty of good men out there.  We do NOT have to settle.
> ...



Sure, some women are like that, but not all.  Some of us learned our lessons very early in life.


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Women are silly.
> ...



What a coincy dink!  You thinking I don't live up to your expectations and me not giving a rat's ass!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 5, 2015)

Too far away...


----------



## 007 (Mar 5, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Women are silly.
> 
> They get this fantasy guy in their head that they are looking for.
> 
> ...


Guys do the same thing about women.

Just ask me...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm still looking for that perfect woman who is the combination of Michelle Pfeifer, Betty Crocker, and Marie Curie, myself.

Oh, and a little Marilyn Chambers at the appropriate times.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Hey, you said women are silly.  Maybe it's you who is silly?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I'm still looking for that perfect woman who is the combination of Michelle Pfeifer, Betty Crocker, and Marie Curie, myself.
> 
> Oh, and a little Marilyn Chambers at the appropriate times.



  Who is Marilyn Chambers?  Must be a porn star.


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Wrong.  Most women are silly.  Go to any drug store.  There is a whole isle, or MORE, dedicated to women's vanity.  How many isles are dedicated to men's vanity?  Case closed.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Oh please, cosmetics and toiletries don't make a person "silly."  Lol.  I could say the same about you guys and your sports and your cars.


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



If you say so.             

It is dishonest.  No "good" man is looking for a woman that is good at hiding her natural skin and hair.  If I see a man wearing as much makeup as most women my first thought is "Creepy"...or "Fag..AKA Creepy".

I find it odd that women such as yourself have convinced yourselves that it is proper to lie about your natural appearance.  You demand a man that is honest and natural and yet you are anything but.  I will add to "silly"...phony.  That was a nice touch adding "toiletries".  You knew EXACTLY what I was talking about.  And NO the biggest isle in the drugstore has no "toiletries".  It is stocked full of various shades of DECEIT.

I didn't really want to go there but you just had to argue and compound the lie with trying to obfuscate the direct accusation with adding a red herring.  BTW, the women's toiletries are on a different aisle.  Usually the first two aisles in any large drugstore are makeup and hair coloring for women.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I do.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Men have cosmetics and stuff too, you know.    Just look at Kiss.


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Is THAT what you are seeking in a man's appearance?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



No, just making a point.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



You know Huggy bear, I was thinking about this little angry rant of yours, and it's funny because you once told me that you dated models.  These are women who more often times than not have breast implants, have their photos edited to death, and wear a ton of makeup.   

Also, makeup may be used to hide things for SOME women, but a lot of us use it to enhance our most attractive features.   

And one other thing, you guys are hypocrites, because when you are admiring women and posting pictures of women you think are beautiful, those are usually photos that are edited (photo shopped) and wearing makeup and posed by a camera man, etc.  You don't post pictures of women with no makeup on, foo.    Men lie.


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 6, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I'm surprised you just didn't say I have a small penis.

Ya I dated models.  But guess what?  They didn't need ANY makeup when not under the microscope of the lights and cameras.  They didn't buy makeup.  That was provided by the makeup people at the shoots.  I don't begrudge that application of makeup.  It is a business that demands creative looks.   Women like that don't ruin their hair with the torturous methods most women apply either.  They wear wigs and head wear AKA hats.  Again professionals take care of the hair also.  If they did something damaging they wouldn't have a job.

I was a model myself for a short period of time.  I didn't need much makeup for the times I was used but it was used for special effect occasionally.

I don't post pictures of people much if at all.  I do post pictures of my pit bulls.

Face it.  The fashion and makeup industry has, does and will continue to play on your vanity and make you feel insecure about your appearance and foolish in the process.

It is sad really.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Why?  I don't know anything about your penis, nor do I want to.  

Okay, we get it.  You hate women who wear makeup.  But guess what?  Most men don't.  That's why they aren't ogling pictures of women in sweats with their hair in a pony tail and no makeup.  That's why models are made up.  It's the fault of you men.  Lol.  

The fashion and makeup industry is just profiting on what "look" men prefer.  You can keep blathering your nonsense, but most women wear makeup and most men don't have a problem with it unless it is too much.  

Also, you never addressed the breast implants.    

And the rest of your post about your girlfriends not wearing makeup means nothing.  This is simply your own personal preference and really doesn't mean anything.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

Huggy, you seem to have some serious anger issues.  Lol.  Also, makeup is NOT new.  Women have been wearing makeup since ancient times, only it was more like paint back then.  Men did too.  It was called "war paint."


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Huggy, you seem to have some serious anger issues.  Lol.  Also, makeup is NOT new.  Women have been wearing makeup since ancient times, only it was more like paint back then.  Men did too.  It was called "war paint."



I do have anger issues.  My female pit is in heat and the male is constantly drooling and getting slime on all the bedding and chairs.  It makes me furious.


----------



## rcfieldz (Mar 6, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I'm still looking for that perfect woman who is the combination of Michelle Pfeifer, Betty Crocker, and Marie Curie, myself.
> 
> Oh, and a little Marilyn Chambers at the appropriate times.


You just showed our age.


ChrisL said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still looking for that perfect woman who is the combination of Michelle Pfeifer, Betty Crocker, and Marie Curie, myself.
> ...


And ChrisL is lying or showing her age. Could it be both?  Also her posts lead me to believe she is not into men.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still looking for that perfect woman who is the combination of Michelle Pfeifer, Betty Crocker, and Marie Curie, myself.
> ...



Explain this comment please.  It really doesn't make any sense at all.  Because I don't know who Marilyn Chambers is means I'm not into men or showing my age?  I don't get it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Huggy, you seem to have some serious anger issues.  Lol.  Also, makeup is NOT new.  Women have been wearing makeup since ancient times, only it was more like paint back then.  Men did too.  It was called "war paint."
> ...



What I mean is, you are kind of freaking out about makeup.  That is silly.  If you don't like makeup that's fine but there is nothing wrong with women who choose to wear makeup.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still looking for that perfect woman who is the combination of Michelle Pfeifer, Betty Crocker, and Marie Curie, myself.
> ...



Maybe you're just another internet psycho?  Don't know.


----------



## rcfieldz (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Wow that's original.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rcfieldz said:
> ...



Well, considering you cannot explain your very odd comments, that is the conclusion that I come to.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Huggy, you seem to have some serious anger issues.  Lol.  Also, makeup is NOT new.  Women have been wearing makeup since ancient times, only it was more like paint back then.  Men did too.  It was called "war paint."
> ...


I could never have a dog in the house.

It is all I can do to tolerate cats, and when we move, they are getting some new rules laid down anyway.

; - )


----------



## rcfieldz (Mar 6, 2015)

Wow ChrisL you result to name calling. Says all.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> wow you result to name calling. Says all.


Bbbbbbut baby, you ain't seen nothin' yet.!!!!!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> Wow ChrisL you result to name calling. Says all.


Since this is  a thread in which single men are the subject, and single men always need to know certain things, what is your position on dating single welfare moms?

I have a niece who won't work, and is getting tired of her mouthy daughter.

Interested?

Oh, she's had a lot of guys she met on the internet.

Just sayin', not that it matters if you are pure of heart and disease free.


----------



## rcfieldz (Mar 6, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > Wow ChrisL you result to name calling. Says all.
> ...


Sorry but she has made her own bed. As for me I am looking for a woman in a different situation. Tried the step dad thing, sorry that's not me.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> Wow ChrisL you result to name calling. Says all.



Well, sorry, but you did that when you called me a liar.


----------



## rcfieldz (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > Wow ChrisL you result to name calling. Says all.
> ...


Oh please excuse...your ignorantly misinformed.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > rcfieldz said:
> ...


I bet you just loved it when you tried to responsibly parent, and got back "You aren't my daddy".


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rcfieldz said:
> ...


You are learning.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > rcfieldz said:
> ...



You must be replying to someone I have on ignore, but just to be straight, I am not looking to "hook up" with anyone on the internet, considering a lot of them are just batshit crazy.  Lol.    This thread is for one of Gracie's friends and not for me.  IMO, this is an AWFUL place to meet a person.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rcfieldz said:
> ...



Oh really?  

And ChrisL is lying or showing her age. Could it be both? Also her posts lead me to believe she is not into men.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

Most of the people who post here are batshit crazy.  Lol.


----------



## rcfieldz (Mar 6, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Her daughter said, " You sound like my Dad". When I told her to shut the door on her way out. It was a day with a temperature over 100 degrees and a small singlewide.


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You call this freaking out?  I feel like I'm about to slip into a coma.


----------

